# علاج  طبيعي لاكثر الامراض وايضا" لنضارة الوجه



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2008)

*:t9:العـــــــلاج  الطبيعي بالمـــــــــاء....:t9:*

* قام الاتحاد الياباني للأمراض بنشر التجربة التالية للعلاج بالماء حيث بلغت نتائج نجاحه*
* حسب إفادة الاتحاد 100% بالنسبة للأمراض القديمة والعصرية التاليه :*
* .بالنسبة للوجه ايضا"فانه يستعيد نضارته اذ ان المسسب الاول  في ظهور  *
* التجاعيد هو نشاف الجلد وشرب المياه يحل 50% من المشكلة .*
* الصداع والضغط الدم وفقر الدم ( الأنيميا ) وداء المفاصل والشلل وسرعة خفقان*
* القلب...الصرع...السمنة...السعال التهاب الحلق والربو والسل*

* التهاب السحايا وأي مرض آخر يتصل بالمسالك البوليه*
* فرط الحموضة والتهاب غشاء المعدة  والإمساك*
* أي مرض يتصل بالعين والأذن والحنجرة,عدم انتظام الدورة الشهرية عند المرأة*
* طريقة العلاج :*
* استيقظ مبكراً صباح كل يوم وتناول (4) كاسات ماء سعة كل منها(180ملم) على معدة فارغه*
* ولا تتناول أي نوع من الطعام أو السوائل قبل مضي 45 دقيقة. *
* لا تتناول أي طعام أو شراب خلال الساعتين التاليتين.*
* قد يواجه المرضى  صعوبة في البداية في شرب (4) كاسات ماء في وقت واحد*
* لذا يمكنهم مثلا يلس القميص يشرب كوب ثم يلبس البنطال والجوارب *
* يشرب كوب ايضا" يلبس البوط يشرب ايضا" وهكذا الى ان يشرب*
* الاربعة اكواب كاملة في غضون فترة زمنية قصير حوالي خمس الى *
* سبع دقائق.*
* وقد أثبت نتائج العلاج بالماء الشفاء من الأمراض التالية في المدة المبينة مع*
* كل منها :*
* اولا" من المكن ان يخف وزنه لو رافق ذلك قليل من الرجيم  والرياضة*
* داء السكري 30 يوماً*
* ارتفاع ضغط الدم 30 يوماً*
* السمنه 3 أشهر*
* مشاكل المعدة 10 أيام*
* السرطان 9 شهور*
* السل 6 أشهر*
* الإمساك 10 أيام*
* بالا ضافة الى الالتهابات الصغيرة النائمة *
* ينبغي على الذين يشكون من التهاب المفاصل أن يكرروا هذه التجربة 3 مرات يومياً في*
* الأسبوع الأول ثم يخففونه إلى مرة في واحدة في الصباح .*
* وسيلاحظ المريض بعد عدة ايام ان البول تغير من اللون الاصفر*
* الى اللون الابيض.*
* انشالله نكون قد قدمنا شيئا"للجميع.*
* وربنا يبارك الجميع:t9:*​


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2008)

عذرا أخي , هذا الموضوع تم الحوار به هنا سابقا , تم حذفه لأنه غير صحيح أبدا , و هو موضوع منتشر في منتديات ( ليس لها أي مصداقيه ) .
أتمنى منك أن تطلب من الاٍداره حذفه .
أو أن تبحث عن أي مراجع ( موثوقه ) لهذا الموضوع , و لن تجدها أبدا .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> عذرا أخي , هذا الموضوع تم الحوار به هنا سابقا , تم حذفه لأنه غير صحيح أبدا , و هو موضوع منتشر في منتديات ( ليس لها أي مصداقيه ) .
> أتمنى منك أن تطلب من الاٍداره حذفه .
> أو أن تبحث عن أي مراجع ( موثوقه ) لهذا الموضوع , و لن تجدها أبدا .
> ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .​




*اخي قلم حر
المعلوماتي بالنسبة للمياه هي معلومة احتقظت بها منذ عشر سنوات
بعد ان قرأتها في مجلة طبية .
اقول لك تجربتي والرب يسوع شاهد عى كلامي
اولا:كنت اشكو من وجع بالارجل
2)بالنسبة للدم كان عندي تركليسيريد
3)كان عندي وجع مزمن بالمعدة وبقيت خمس سنوات انام وانا جالس
خوفا"من يرجع الاسيد من المعدة الى الفم
منذ عشر سنوات وانا ازاول كل يوم على شرب ليتر من الماء
صباحا" الى اليوم  مع رياضة ثم اعود من الرياضة فاشرب ليتر اخر واؤكد لك ان  المشاكل
كلها قد زالت.وشرب المياه معروف بانه يغسل الجسم
على كل اخي ساطرح الموضوع على المسؤلين حسب نصيحتك وشكرا" على النصيحة
.
الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *اخي قلم حر*
> *المعلوماتي بالنسبة للمياه هي معلومة احتقظت بها منذ عشر سنوات*
> *بعد ان قرأتها في مجلة طبية .*
> *اقول لك تجربتي والرب يسوع شاهد عى كلامي*
> ...


أخي الفاضل :
أنا لا أختلف معك بوجود فوائد عديده للماء , لكن فلنقرأ معا :



> *وقد أثبت نتائج العلاج بالماء الشفاء من الأمراض التالية في المدة المبينة مع*
> *كل منها :*
> *اولا" من المكن ان يخف وزنه لو رافق ذلك قليل من الرجيم والرياضة*
> *داء السكري 30 يوماً*
> ...


لو كان فعلا الماء يشفي من السرطان مثلا , لما مات أحد بهذا المرض في اليابان ( على الأقل ) !
و لتوقفت أغلب مصانع الأدويه في العالم عن العمل و تحولت لمعامل تكرير مياه , أليس كذلك ؟
و الأهم : لما تصرف الملايين أو مليارت على البحث عن أدويه للأمراض المستعصيه ( التي تم ذكرها بالموضوع ) و العلاج مجرد ( ماء ) يمكن لأي شخص أن يأتي به بكل سهوله ؟؟
بالمنطق و العقل , أظنها واضحه , لكن جميل جدا أن نستفسر من أي مرجعيه علميه للتأكد .
تقبل تحياتي و اٍحتراامي .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2008)

عذرا أخي :
الموضوع مكرر سابقا , و تم حذفه لعدم وجود أي تأكيد على صحته .
يغلق مؤقتا , و يحذف لاحقا .
في حال وجود أي مصدر علمي يؤكده , أرجو مراسلتي لاٍعاده فتحه .
تقبل تحيتي .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .​


----------

